# Limits on high-demand items again?



## TLSpot (Aug 2, 2021)

I hear we are placing purchasing limits on certain high-demand items again. Is this company-wide?


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 2, 2021)

I don't think that has ever changed and it wasn't ever really a new thing.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> I hear we are placing purchasing limits on certain high-demand items again. Is this company-wide?


We are putting a limit on those items.


----------



## TLSpot (Aug 2, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I don't think that has ever changed and it wasn't ever really a new thing.


Ah. My store was asked to take down the limit signs in spring.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 2, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Ah. My store was asked to take down the limit signs in spring.


I don't think that means that the policy changed, just that the signs weren't needed anymore.  I may be mistaken, but I think stores have the right to limit quantities on anything if they find it necessary to do so.


----------



## TLSpot (Aug 2, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I don't think that means that the policy changed, just that the signs weren't needed anymore.  I may be mistaken, but I think stores have the right to limit quantities on anything if they find it necessary to do so.


Okay, so it depends by district or store? My store had no limits on merch this summer and we were told it was almost company wide, but I see ASANTS applies here. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 2, 2021)

AFAIK the only high demand items with limits are  

limit 1:
Xbox series x
Ps5
At home covid test

limit 2:
Pokémon cards


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 2, 2021)

There's a limit on Lunchables this week.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 2, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> There's a limit on Lunchables this week.



😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## happygoth (Aug 2, 2021)

I saw a sign limiting Tylenol and Up and Up brand acetaminophen just the other day. Don't know if it's new or if they just didn't take down the one from last year.


----------



## GRC (Aug 2, 2021)

I would assume they're just doing this as a precaution in case people start going around buying everything up for fear of the TP factories shutting down.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 3, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I saw a sign limiting Tylenol and Up and Up brand acetaminophen just the other day. Don't know if it's new or if they just didn't take down the one from last year.


It’s new.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 3, 2021)

I think luggage is considered a high demand item right now too.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 3, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> It’s new.


It was limited at the beginning of the pandemic in 2020.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 3, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> It was limited at the beginning of the pandemic in 2020.


Yeah, but the sign came down and went back up recently.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 3, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> I think luggage is considered a high demand item right now too.



You have luggage? Our luggage aisle has been completely taken down and replaced with chest freezers, fans & air conditioners.

We still have some backpacks and kiddie luggage.


----------



## SuperTarget (Aug 12, 2021)

Our store limited squishmallows in toys lol.. I assume if the store wants to limit them corporate will allow it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Our store limited squishmallows in toys lol.. I assume if the store wants to limit them corporate will allow it.


Yes— stores reserve the right to limit any item as needed as long as it’s posted somewhere that it’s limited (the aisle, for example)


----------



## Luck (Aug 12, 2021)

I dont blame them.
The quantity of PIPO at my DC is starting to look awfully thin. We have a lot of bottled water but the TP/PT PIPO are pretty low. Lowest its been in a year now.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2021)

Unrelated but what does PIPO stand for? I know it’s paper products but I never knew what the abbreviation was


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Unrelated but what does PIPO stand for? I know it’s paper products but I never knew what the abbreviation was


Pallet-In, Pallet-Out


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 12, 2021)

We have zero stock of :  luggage, Tylenol, motion sickness anything, cat litter.  

 VERY low on paper towels, huge outs on cleaning supplies.

still an over abundance of tp, wipes, hand sanitizer, toys (carts Full of toys are everywhere).


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

Stupid ass average American idiot.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 12, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Stupid ass average American idiot.


I’m not disagreeing in general, but Please explain.  Are you referring to the hoarders that call themselves ‘preppers’ Or something else ?


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

Hoarding:   Almost every day at Cabelas there are vultures lined up at the doors at 6am waiting for the 8 am opening then they run to the gun and ammo dept and clean them out.  Every day.  Still.


----------



## TLSpot (Aug 2, 2021)

I hear we are placing purchasing limits on certain high-demand items again. Is this company-wide?


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

Far:    referring to the over reaction knee jerk impulse buying of things the mediocre mind feels will become scarce.  Greed.  T-paper for example.  It was a joke last year, seniors lined up for a 100 yds at our local target waiting to buy an 8-pack of toilet paper at 7am or whenever the hell it was.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 12, 2021)

Hmmm, a bit of greed and Supply and demand.
isn’t there always a higher demand for anything in low supply ?
even children want most whatever it is they cannot have.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 12, 2021)

Yet there WAS a shortage.  Even IF the shortage WAS caused by hoarders.

I can understand the fear:  Being OUT of TP at home Couldn’t have been a good thing.

thanks for reminding me - going to place an online order now - don’t want to run out.   Being proactive is all.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

Greedy individuals are now sitting on tons of toilet paper (pun intended), sanitizer, bottled water, 22 caliber rimfire ammo, etc.  One auction site had a 50 ct box of 22s for sale for $29.99.  They probably bought a lot, probably don't use it, and will never get that price.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

Absolutely! Be proactive, get a decent supply, but let's not all go overboard.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 12, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Greedy individuals are now sitting on tons of toilet paper (pun intended), sanitizer, bottled water, 22 caliber rimfire ammo, etc.  One auction site had a 50 ct box of 22s for sale for $29.99.  They probably bought a lot, probably don't use it, and will never get that price.


Oh, I hope my husband doesn’t see that.  No 22 ammo available here and he is concerned he may never get any.  Won’t even go to the range anymore because doesn’t want to use up what he has.  People like him will pay that price.  He’d rather have 50 shots than 30 bucks any day.

yet, remember the hand sanitizer price gougers on Amazon ?   The ones that ended up donating their stockpile ?   Haha.

wonder where all our salvaged sanitizer went ?  We still have some on clearance.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

Ammo and components are filling the pipeline and will eventually become available on the retail shelves.  Even the crusty old Captain stood on line with the aging Karens one fine morning and snagged a 12 pack of t paper.  I felt like an idiot doing it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 12, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Our store limited squishmallows in toys lol.. I assume if the store wants to limit them corporate will allow it.



Fuck squishmallows. Fuck those fucking things. Seriously....Squishmallows? Yeah...Fuck those things. Through the magic of short-staffing and rampant callouts I've been back in my original Target home, which I absolutely love, of toys a lot this week. (I really do love toys. Best department to work in the entire store.)

But, Squishmallows? For fuck's sake. I told my ETL the other day that if I got one more question about them that afternoon I would kill myself, so don't expect me to make it to work tomorrow.

My theory on squishmallows is that if we have any in the building they are going on the shelf ASAP. Oh? we got a case of 8 of the giant ones and only 1 is supposed to fit? Fuck that....they're all going out. If anyone asks, all the Squishmallows we have are on the shelf. No, I don't need to scan the shelf label for you. No, I don't need to check the back. They are all right the fuck there. Take as many as you fucking want. Just get them off my shelves, so when guest services calls back for the 123rd time that day to ask if we have any fucking Squishmallows in stock, I can respond with "No! Not a single motherfucking one!"


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 12, 2021)

I guess I'll have to google them.  No idea what they are.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 12, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> I guess I'll have to google them.  No idea what they are.



A relatively new brand of stuffy that are huge on the collector and reseller market. A lot of them are really cute. They have more of a foam interior than a traditional stuffed animal, so they squish like a marshmallow. Hence then name. My grade school age niece loves them. But, most questions about them don't come from kids. They come from resellers.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 12, 2021)

Whenever a Squishmallow comes through the Service desk area, the DU team tries to keep it at the work station LOL


----------



## happygoth (Aug 13, 2021)

They're so squishy! The Halloween ones sell out fast.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 13, 2021)

My own daughters (upper teens/young 20s) are insane about them. One of them bought the new Star glow-in-the-dark Squishy at Target for $14.99 and went on Mercari to see it was already selling for $45.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 13, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Unrelated but what does PIPO stand for? I know it’s paper products but I never knew what the abbreviation was


Was just wondering this the other day and appreciate @Hardlinesmaster's response.
We had a TM quite a while ago who seemed to like saying "PIPO" a lot. Got to the point where I had to turn away so he wouldn't see me laughing.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 13, 2021)

No restrictions on Tylenol or paper products or cleaning supplies at my store. There was one on trading cards for a while and probably still are for certain electronics things (I stay away from that department having little interest and zero knowledge). Buy my state is still doing relatively well on case rates even though most counties are at substantial or high risk. Really hope we can stay away from the hoarding behavior - that was not fun for anyone. Well, I suppose the hoarders who felt like they "won" would say they had fun. Jerks.


----------

